

BlackBerry Z10 and iPhone 5 Comparison - mark01
http://www.ihelplounge.com/blackberry-z10-and-iphone-5-comparison/

======
pedrocr
This is a pretty poor article. A bunch of drawn-out hardware specs comparisons
using images for some reason and then this jewel:

>But the Z10 comes with the Windows Phone, the choice of applications for
which there is very limited

I had to go check if blackberry hadn't lost their minds and decided to drop
their own OS but instead of using Android went for Windows Phone.

------
linker3000
I presume (hope!) the author of that article is not a native English speaker
as some parts were quite hard to read or interpret correctly.

------
jrcharles
I understand the need to monetize a site like this, but the key numbers in all
the images get blocked by the ads. Extremely frustrating...

------
helloamar
Will bb get as many apps like iOS has?

